# Accounting jobs in germany



## nbkbe8p

Hi,

Ich bin Amit. 

Studying MBA in Germany and would like to know what the job-prospects of finance / accounting jobs in this country.

Are there any companies looking for english speaking pros with limiter german language exposure.

cheers


----------



## Bevdeforges

Admittedly my experience in Germany is 15+ years old, but you'd have considerably more opportunities if you spoke passable German. I was pleasantly surprised to find my (US) MBA in accounting in reasonable demand, even in an economic downturn, though I suspect it was my experience since getting my degree as much as the degree itself.

If you have some accounting experience prior to your MBA, I'd flog that to US or British companies in Germany but work on your German language skills. 

I wound up in a job in Germany for a US company with European HQ in the UK, largely as the only "executive level" anglophone in the local office. But it was the fact that I claimed "fluent" German (thanks to an undergraduate degree in the language) that won me the job. My German was seriously rusty, but a few months in situ and I was up to speed.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## James3214

I would of thought it depends on things such as the type of MBA, sector, experience, age and level of German language skills you have. The fact that it is a German MBA will be in your favour and there are a lot of international companies who look for qualified and experienced people (especially in the IT, Banking and engineering sectors) even if their German isn't that great. Although the jobs market has been badly hit by the recent crisis it has been picking up lately, but to increase your chances I strongly recommend improving your German, but also talking to your University/College which might have some contacts or suggestions about how you could improve your chances of getting a job in Germany.


----------



## nbkbe8p

thanks guys!

guess i need to do some language learning here. and maybe my chances may get better in the coming months.

cheers


----------



## fishooX

Well you said Germany. From what I have seen so far, since the country's economy is flourishing, there are plenty of Accountant's vacancies. The financial institutions are doing great....


----------

